# Seriously never thought until now



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

making a new human

can be an extra friend and someone to speak to, for free, and last quite a long time. 

Dad's birthday. He died May 2016. Mum died 2006
brother died 1997. 

fair amusing fact that extra people can get more people, too. 
tight inward singularity on way to infinitesimal event horizon

I should have let fate end be in 2006 when I finished my time in Thailand. all perks of short-term opportunities, friends, which come and go...


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Totally dude .


----------

